

"Cheerleaders Gone Wild" Clickjacking Scam Targets Facebook Users - dnicol
http://www.securityweek.com/new-cheerleaders-gone-wild-clickjacking-scam-targets-facebook-users

======
jgv
I submitted a similar story a few weeks ago, it was "Smoking Hot Bartenders"
back then: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1637782>

------
liamk
It seems like the "like" buttons have been easily hacked -- what could
Facebook do to counter these scams (JS, CSS changes)?

